
I Come Not to Bury Cloudera but to Praise It - benstopford
http://www.jesse-anderson.com/2019/06/i-come-not-to-bury-cloudera-but-to-praise-it/
======
PaulHoule
Just bury it.

Who needs a "Hadoop Distribution" when you can just install Hadoop?

These came along with web-based management tools right around the time the
industry was getting into devops and automation.

So instead of "run this script in one easy step" you have to give people a
checklist that is a few pages long with screenshots and all.

Also this article misses the big picture which is roughly that HDFS is here to
stay, attempts to replace it based on erasure codes are doomed, but MapReduce
should be dead but lumbers on because nobody can choose between Spark and Tez
and Apache Flavor Of The Hour. (Apache puts the bizzare in the Bazzar)
Cloudera and Hortonworks were always a scam but the c levels won't listen no
matter how many times you tell them.

